

Study suggests learning from mistakes only kicks in at Age 12 - jwilliams
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/09/080925104309.htm

======
robg
Good study - horribly misleading title. We've seen kids as young as four years
old learn from their mistakes.

~~~
jhancock
I have a 3 and half year old son. I am certain "negative feedback" works on
him. I have not measured how less effective it is than positive feedback.

In general, my wife and I try to use positive feedback as much as possible.
But if he knows he is doing something wrong or we remind him something too
often, negative feedback is a pretty natural thing to dish out. He does learn,
I am certain of that.

------
stanley
That's strange, I know plenty of people who are 25+ and still don't learn from
their mistakes :)

------
nazgulnarsil
by extension they are claiming that everything you know about the world before
you are twelve comes from instinct.

